# Tire Rotation



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Does anyone know the recommended pattern for tire rotation? I have a 28F-RLS, over 6000 miles on the road so far and wanted to do it before I go south again this winter.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have never heard or thought of rotation on a trailer. I just looked at the owners manual and there is no mention of recomending it that I could find. On a car, you rotate because the wear is different between the steering axles and the rear axle. I guess it could not hurt but I do not think its necessary.

Check all 4 to make sure wearing is even, that would tell you if there is a problem. Check inflation and have a nice vacation.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

RCColby,

I have not seen anything about rotating trailer tires either. I suppose there could be an issue side to side, but depending on the construction of the tires (radial vs. bias), you may not be able to rotate side to side.

There will be no differance in wear between the front and rear tires on the same side.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I never heard of rotating the tires on a trailer!!

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I never heard of rotating the tires on a trailer!!
> 
> Don
> [snapback]55814[/snapback]​


Ditto.

Any tire experts out there??? It sounds like a good idea because you rotate on your TV so why not your TT? I do check my wear on my tire to ensure they all look the same.

Thor


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> There will be no differance in wear between the front and rear tires on the same side.[snapback]55785[/snapback]​


There was a previous thread on rear tires wearing more than front tires. See CamperAndy response in that thread by clicking here.

Ed


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks all for the answers. Somewhere I thought I had read that it was important to rotate, but guess I will just keep an eye on them for abnormal wear then rotate if necessary.
Bob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I stand corrected. shy

I can see what Andy was talking about happening. I would hope it would take alot of very tight turning to see this, but in any case, very possible!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I know I am going to "rotate" my spare into use. On our way home from Cape May NJ this weekend I found a few slices in one of my side walls.

Slices are not too deep, but it is going to become my spare tire!


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Good idea about using the spare.
Thanks.
Bob


----------

